# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Deelnemen aan onderzoek hervalpreventie?

## studentPO12

Beste leden,

Ik ben student en mijn huidig onderzoek m.b.t. mijn masterthesis
handelt over het voorkomen van herval en hoe u omgaat met moeilijke
momenten. Ik ben zeer geïnteresseerd in uw ervaring omtrent behoefte en
herval. Via de volgende link kan u een vragenlijst downloaden, die u nadien
kan invullen, opslaan (save) en naar mij doorsturen (emailadres: [email protected]).
Ik benadruk dat anonimiteit verzekerd is dat de gegevens enkel voor het
onderzoek worden gebruikt. Bij deze de link:

http://rapidshare.com/files/429033423/formulier.docx

Alvast zeer bedankt en veel succes!


studentPO12

----------

